# Three Cats and us, new here.



## HowardDart (Nov 11, 2020)

My wife and I currently have three cats. One elderly but healthy orange/white short hair, and two black and white twins. They are indoors only, and they are as attached to us as we are to them. I am joining this forum to share info that we have learned over the years, and to gain new information from the group. Our biggest concern now is we are moving 2,700 miles from Idaho to Florida, and can't decide the best way to bring our cats with us. We have a pandemic going on and all of 2020 has been weird and stressful, so appreciate any guidance. 

We could drive and use pet friendly hotels, but that will be a good five days of travel. Cats in the car all day, then in a strange hotel, then back in the car. Flying is an option, with the cats in approved carriers with us in the cabin, and that will be just one day of travel. 10 hours including plane changes, etc. But I wonder about the stress of flying? And since airlines today seem ready to kick anyone off at the drop of a hat, if our cats meow too much, will we get kicked off? We will be moving this December.

Looking forward to participating in the group.

Howard Dart


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome. That's quite a trip you have in front of you. I would probably drive, but I don't like flying at the best of times, and nowadays I'd _hate_ it. 

Surely there will be someone else who has more input!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I only had to travel 500 with my girls when I moved, and Cleo is okay in the car. But the twins? They cry every minute they're in their carrier. My vet gave me Gabapentin for my girls. It did NOT knock them out, just made them woozy. They were awake on a lot of the drive, but didn't care enough to cry, thank goodness. I won't fly, either. It's probably a good option for your cats, though. I think one solution to consider would be to fly AND have your vet give you something to (partly) sedate your cats.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Now there is a thing we did when I was a child. We traveled 800 miles a couple times a year, which meant overnights and so forth - no Interstate Highways then. We packed a trailer with suitcases _and_ cat carry boxes. That way the cat crying was not in the car for those days. As long as animal rescue doesn't climb onto you, that would work.... But I can't imagine all those cats in motel rooms, and trying to corral them every morning.


----------



## HowardDart (Nov 11, 2020)

Interesting. We moved from Florida to Idaho over three years ago with four cats then! Once in the carriers in the back seat of the car they were 100% quiet. It was the hotels where the problem developed. They would hide inside the furniture! Couches, electronics, whatever. It took me thirty minutes each morning to find them all and then the torture to extract them from the furniture! We managed the trip with only four nights in hotels, but it almost killed us and the cats. And that was in Summer. Doing that in December is a no starter. We now are considering flying but will need a Pet Nanny to carry one of the carriers. Airlines allow one per person. Wish us luck! 
Howard


----------

